# can I put this stuff in my tank



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

was walking around my apt. complex today and picked up some old wood and some rocks. The wood looks like it was a branch from a small to medium sized tree...it was kind of grey and brown in color. I know I am supposed to put vinegar on the rocks and see if they bubble....will red wine vinegar work or do i need to get plain vinegar. My tank currently is a 10gal with 5 female bettas and has been set up a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I wouldn't really trust the wood if you don't know where it came from...it could have chemicals and persevatives on it (or pesticides and herbicides if you just picked it up).

As for the rocks, the vinegar is just an acid test, to see if the rocks will mess with the pH of the tank. If they get the all clear (no bubbling) then boil them for like 5 minutes to make sure there's nothing on them, then they should be safe to use. 

I am a little concerned about your tank though...5 fish in a 2 week old tank? Is it cycled? Did you add the fish all at once? I'd be watching the ammonia and nitrates like a hawk.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it is near the end of its cycle. I took some water in to LFS on Saturday to have it tested and the Nitrates were a little high he said. The nitrates number was between 10 and 20. I have since done a 1\4 water change and planning on doing another one this weekend.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

can I use red wine vinegar?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No not enough acidity. If you have a liquid ph test kit you can use a drop of that liquid


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

the ph regeant works well, i've used it in the past


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok. I will leave all this stuff out until I pick up a test kit. I was really hoping to put the wood in cause it was a pretty cool shape. I also just noticed my plants finally seem to be growing...so hopefully they will be providing more cover for my girls soon. Also I have seen some tanks that have a moss/ grass like bottom. What kind of plant is that and is it something that can be added at any time or do you have to put it in when starting your tank?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

There's a couple plants that can be used as a grassy carpet. The easiest way is with moss of some kind (java works well), but there's also dwarf sagittaria, dwarf hairgrass, and several other grassy plants that are used


----------

